# CAROLINA Q SCORES 2005



## WalterSC (Oct 30, 2005)

SCBA Q-Cup Judging Results 2005

Whole Hog 

Gas


Carolina Travelers ...............48.89
Southern Cookers ................46.46
Q2U .......................................46.29
Lew's Q .................................44.97
Pigs on a Wing ......................44.95
Murray Hunt Club ................44.80
Gamecocks Cookers ............44.76
JT's BBQ ..............................44.62
Southern Comfort .................44.49
BJ's House of BBQ ..............43.95
Flying Pig BBQ .....................43.82
Swine Time ............................43.29
Underhogs .............................43.27
SC Pork Producers ...............42.72
Confederate Cookers ...........42.04
Three Cuzins & A Grill ........41.83
Pit Crew .................................41.60
Low Counrty Eats .................41.39
Alveron Cookers ...................40.07
Redneck Cookers .................40.01
Bru-N Que .............................38.30
Choo Choo BBQ ....................38.15
Getting' Piggy ........................37.48
Big John's Backwoods ..........35.37
Propane Cookers .....................DQ
 Wood 


Confederate Cookers.............48.00
Rocking Pig BBQ...................47.70
Swine Time..............................47.62
Palmetto BBQ.........................46.07
Chuckwagon............................45.71
Carolina Travelers..................45.59
IGA..........................................44.49
Goomba Cooking.....................43.99
Kirby Cookin............................43.55
Blackjack BBQ........................43.36
Belly's Backyard Burners.......43.02
Squealin' Pig.............................42.86
Gone Hog Wild.........................42.77
Olde Charleston Smokers........42.25
Fatback & Porkheads..............42.20
Road Kill Grill..........................41.35
Hawg Buddies...........................40.68
Ace Glass...................................39.45




The Anything But or Save the Hog 

Swine Time with Blackened Steak & Shrimp........................1st
IGA with Brisket.....................................................................2nd
Q 2 U with Chili........................................................................3rd
Underhogs with Fried Turkey & Pickles................................4th
Propane Porkers with Catfish Stew........................................5th
Pigs on the Wing with Shrimp & Grits....................................6th



"We Salute"

1st...US Air Force
2nd...SC National Guard
3rd...Columbia Fire Department
4th...Richland Country Sheriff
5th...SC Highway Patrol
6th...US Army



Childerns Choice Backyard BBQ

1st.......Stefen Singletary
2nd.............Angela Gary 
3rd.............Dan Carlson



"People's Choice" ....... Richland Country Sheriff


----------



## Finney (Oct 30, 2005)

6th out of 46 teams in Anything Butt, I'll take that. :happyd:  :bow: \/
5th out of 24 for Whole Hog (gas division), I'll take that too.  \/  :happyd:  :bow:


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 31, 2005)

Great showing Finnster & Crew  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Finney (Oct 31, 2005)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Great showing Finnster & Crew  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>


No.... That's Jack W. and crew.  But thankyou.



Walter, thanks for posting results.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 31, 2005)

Great job guys!  You both should be very proud! =D>  =D>


----------



## Jack W. (Oct 31, 2005)

Nice Job Finney.  We're all proud of the results.

It was close until you get to Carolina Traveler.  He was a clear winner.

A point and a half to second place.    

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 31, 2005)

Congratulations Guys!  That is a great turn out!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 31, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> 6th out of 46 teams in Anything Butt, I'll take that. :happyd:  :bow: \/
> 5th out of 24 for Whole Hog (gas division), I'll take that too.  \/  :happyd:  :bow:




I heard there were only 6 entries in anything butt, but congrats anyway!


----------



## Jack W. (Oct 31, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There were only 5....I can't figure it out either. :^o


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 31, 2005)

:grin: 

hey where was the potato soup?


----------



## Jack W. (Oct 31, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> :grin:
> 
> hey where was the potato soup?



Apparently Mr. Lake High didn't get his story straight.  Imagine that an "unstraight" story comming from Lake High.  Go figure.  The anything butt contest is very difficult to do well in.   Finney should be proud.  I'm very proud of him.  He prepared a great dish.

Good Q!

Jack


----------

